# Acebeam X45 review with measurements (4x XHP70, 4x 18650)



## maukka (Apr 7, 2017)

Disclaimer: The Acebeam X45 was provided for testing by the manufacturer at no charge.

With the X65 Acebeam showed that a world class thrower doesn't have to have a pencil beam. The X45 is almost half the weight of the X65 and redefines the compact floody monster series with its 16500 lumens of claimed output. Decent throw comes as a side effect of the massive output.







*Features and manufacturer's specifications*
Battery: 4x18650, the light comes bundled with four 3100 mAh high drain batteries
LED: 4x Cree XHP70 P2, choice of 5000 K and 6500 K
Waterproof: IPX8, 2 meters
Mode memory: yes (low, mid, high)

*Manufacturer's output specs*
Maximum output: 16500 lumens 
Other output levels: 9000/4000/1500/500/3 lumens
Light intensity: 85200 candela
Beam distance: 583 m

*Measured dimensions and weight*
Length: 155 mm
Head width: 88.5 mm
Handle width: 50.5 mm
Weight: 523 g for the light and 192 g for the batteries

*User interface*
From off:
Click side switch to turn on the light on the last mode used (low, mid, high)
Double click for turbo, two additional fast clicks for turbo max (light turns off between clicks)
Triple click for strobe
Long press for firefly mode
Even longer press for lockout mode or unlock, light flashes twice to verify lockout mode

From on:
Click to turn off
Hold switch to advance to the next mode (low-mid-high-low...)
Double click for turbo, two additional fast clicks for turbo max (light turns off between clicks)
Triple click for strobe

The turbo max is not very easy to activate since the timing has to be precise on the second double click. Click once and wait for the light to turn off and then immediately click again. Normal fast double clicking works only for turbo.

*Box and contents*




There's no check boxes on my review sample. According to other users my sample is likely the cool white version. 











Bundled in the box:
4x 18650 3100 mAh batteries, protected high drain IMR
Lanyard
Holster
2 Spare o-rings
User manual
Warranty card















There's a thread inside the bezel for accessories such as a diffuser and colored filters.






Acebeam stayed with the original XHP70 on the X45 even though the new and improved XHP70.2 is already available. No donut holes visible though, but they might have been able to squeeze out a bit more juice at lower temperatures from the new one.




















The light consists of three removable parts: the head with the LEDs and electronics and the handle in which the battery carrier slides into.










The battery fit is very tight.





The handle doesn't contain any electronics, it's just a dumb (and light) aluminum shell.

*Batteries*






The bundled 3100 mAh 18650 batteries are very good in their current capability (low internal resistance similar to Sony VTC6). They are quite long and only barely fit to the X45 battery carrier, but the contact is excellent.

The carrier sets the batteries in series so protected batteries are recommended. Flat top batteries can also be used though, thanks to the springs+buttons in the carrier. The battery carriers in the X45 and K60/K70 are interchangeable.










The carrier connects to the driver board from either end, it doesn't matter which way it is inserted to the handle. The center pin is positive, the outer ring negative.






*Acebeam 3100 mAh 18650 IMR measurements*
Length: 69.9 mm
Width: 18.7 mm
Weight: 48 g
Protected: yes
Capacity: 2935-2966 mAh
Energy: 10.559-10.751 Wh
Average voltage: 3.593-3.600 V
Internal resistance: 0.036 ohm
Over current protection: >20 A (my load only goes up to 20 amps)
Low voltage protection: 2.49 V


Capacity was measured at 1 amp down to 2.5 volts after being charged to 4.20 volts at 1 amps.








Judging from the measurements, I'm assuming the batteries are Sony VTC6 with an added protection circuit and Acebeam wrappers.


*Size comparison*

The Acebeam X45 isn't a soda can light even though the configuration is similar to other multiemitter lights. It is both longer and wider in the head than the Olight X7 and MecArmy PT60. While the latter ones do fit in your jacket pocket, it's quite a reach with the X45. Even so it is still quite a bit more compact than the single XHP70 Acebeam K60.





















*Beamshot comparisons*

Wide head and shallow reflectors make the X45 very floody. The hotspot is tighter than on the Olight X7 for example, but the spill is also wider. Overall beam tint is similar to the Olight with the green hotspot and cool blue spill. There's just a lot more overall output and double the throw.





Links to individual images with some extra flashlights:
Acebeam X45
Olight X7
MecArmy PT60
Noctigon Meteor M43
Acebeam EC50 II NW
Nitecore EC4SW (used as the white balance reference for all beamshots)
Acebeam K60 modded with a sliced dome 4500 K CRI90 XHP70





Acebeam X45
Olight X7
MecArmy PT60
Noctigon Meteor M43
Acebeam EC50 II NW
Nitecore EC4SW
Acebeam K60 modded with a sliced dome 4500 K CRI90 XHP70





Acebeam X45
Olight X7
MecArmy PT60
Noctigon Meteor M43
Acebeam EC50 II NW
Acebeam K60 modded with a sliced dome 4500 K CRI90 XHP70





Acebeam X45
Olight X7
MecArmy PT60
Noctigon Meteor M43
Acebeam EC50 II NW
Acebeam K60 modded with a sliced dome 4500 K CRI90 XHP70

*Beam, tint and color rendering*

Just like in most XHP70 lights going for max output, the beam has a greenish tint in the hotspot and bluish in the spill combined with a low color rendering index. On lower modes the tint moves even more towards green. The emitters used in my sample of the X45 are the greenest I've seen yet. I would have gladly sacrificed some output to get a more neutral tint like in the Acebeam EC50 II NW. This is of course assuming that the emitters in my sample are indeed the 5000 K versions. At least the hotspot measured at 5000 K, but with Cree you never really know what you'll be getting, so your mileage will vary.





Tint in different parts of the beam.





Tint in different brightness modes. The shift pretty much already reveals that no PWM is used on the higher modes, but since firely suddenly moves backwards, it is a clear indicator of what's happening...

*Spectral data and color rendering*

For spectral information and CRI calculations I use an X-rite i1Pro spectrophotometer with HCFR, Babelcolor CT&A and ArgyllCMS spotread for the graphs and data. For runtime tests I use spotread with a custom script and an i1Display Pro because it doesn’t require calibration every 30 minutes like the i1Pro.

*Explanation of abbreviations (click link to read more)*

CCT = correlated color temperature, higher temperature means cooler (bluish)
CRI (Ra) = color rendering index consisting of 8 different colors (R1-R8), max value 100
CRI (R9) = color rendering index with deep red, usually difficult for led based light sources, max value 100
TLCI = television lighting consistency index, max value 100
CQS (Qa) = Proposed replacement for CRI, RMS average of 15 color samples
CRI2012 (Ra,2012) = Another proposed replacement for CRI, consists of 17 color samples
MCRI = Color rendering index based on the memory of colors or 9 familiar objects
*NEW Read more about the IES TM-30-15 method here (link is external) *
TM-30 = The newest color rendering method using 99 samples. Preferred for comparing LEDs.
TM-30 (Rf) = Accuracy of colors, fidelity index. Replaces CRI(Ra).
TM-30 (Rg) = Gamut of colors, saturation index. Higher number means more saturated colors.
Tint dev. (“Duv” in the CTA screenshots) is the tint’s distance to the black body radiator line in the CIE graphs. The higher the number, the greener the tint. 0,0000 means absolutely neutral white and negative numbers mean rosy/magenta tint. Anything over 0,0100 can be described as visibly green.

If you have an hour to spare, I recommend watching this presentation on IES TM-30-15 which also shines light into color rendering in general.







Color rendering on turbo max.





Color rendering comparison.

*Runtimes and output*















The X45 absolutely trounces the smaller soda can monsters. When uncooled, it offers on average over 50 % more output than the MecArmy PT60 and Olight X7 during the first 5 minutes. This comes at a price though, since the flashlight gets very hot. I measured the head at 96 celsius and the handle at 73 celsius after 5 minutes. This isn't good for the batteries so I recommend only using the turbo max momentarily and never without supervision.

The second highest turbo mode is closer to other lights in output, except that when sufficiently cooled, the output doesn't step down at all before the batteries are getting low after 30 minutes. Half an hour at 8000 lumens is quite impressive.

On turbo, the temperature climbs up to 65 C in the head and 50 C in the handle after 5 minutes. After the stepdown at 8 minutes the readings are 73 C and 59 C respectively. This is too hot to hold, so the user will probably lower the output on their own before the light decides it's too hot.

Cooling the light after it has already stepped down will not resume original turbo (max) output and requires the user to activate it themselves. On the other hand the turbo max mode works exceptionally well even when the cells are below 50 % charge. I measured only a slight difference in output compared fully charged cells at 50 % charge (14060 vs. 12950 lumens average during 3 minutes).










Turbo max works with lesser batteries too. Even the lowly Panasonic NCR18650B gets it up to 12400 lumens. And since the light doesn't heat up quite so much due to the lower current, the stepdown happens a bit later than on higher current batteries.
















*PWM*

No PWM on any mode, but there's very low amplitude 600 Hz pulsing on firefly, that is impossible to see with the naked eye.

*Verdict*

The Acebeam X45 will be a polarizing light for sure. On the other hand it is the most powerful flashlight I've ever tested, putting into shame other pocket sized monsters (I haven't tested the Imalent DT70), but the light quality leaves a lot to be desired. I wished Acebeam offered the X45 as a more neutral version with passable color rendering and less green tint and shift. I know this is difficult to achieve with the emitter used, but they seemed to do quite well with the EC50 II. I for one would gladly have less output for better tint. As it is, the beam for me is too green in the hotspot and too blue in the spill.

On to the good then. The workmanship is excellent and the output is absolutely ridiculous. Yeah, it is a bit bigger than the soda can lights I've tested previously, but the overall amount of light and throw is in another class. The output stays constantly high on the high mode at over 4000 lumens. The insane mode (turbo max) the X45 doesn't limit the output for you until it's too late. If you feel like your hands are burning, just switch to a lower mode. It is probably intentionally made difficult to access to avoid accidents...

With some emitter mods, the Acebeam X45 will be one helluva thing. For the prize I would have wanted it to cater to the needs of enthusiasts who appreciate tint in addition to power though. I appreciate that Acebeam provided the light with some seriously high quality 18650 batteries that you can utilize in other high output lights as well.

+ Exceptional output for the size
+ Good mix of throw and flood
+ Good regulation on high and turbo
+ Comes with excellent high drain batteries
+ Turbo max mode works well even with almost drained batteries
+ Solid construction
- Strong green tint in the hotspot and blue tint in the spill
- Low color rendering index
- Turbo max mode still difficult to activate
- Thermal regulation doesn't increase output after cooling
- Gets *burning* hot on turbo max unless cooled
- Negative end marked with an orange stripe on the batteries


----------



## noboneshotdog (Apr 7, 2017)

WOW! Great light. Thanks for another fantastic review!


----------



## MAD777 (Apr 7, 2017)

Fantastic review (as usual) on what turns out to be a fantastic flashlight! Thank you, Sir!


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for a comprehensive review maukka. Exceptional! [emoji4]

This light is a brute for output! Acebeam are kicking some serious goals at the moment. I do agree that the beam quality is disappointing though. The blue in the spill is a turn off. Modder required on this light! [emoji1]


----------



## richbuff (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you for your detailed and valuable review. 

My guess is that tint varies with different emitter samples. I am going to guess that your sample has greener emitters than average, but it is just a guess. 

There is a lot of excitement about this light in the German forum. 

I am waiting for Vinh mod specs compared to the Vinh mod TK75vnQ70, in the throw specs department. 

Again, thank you!


----------



## PocketLight88 (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you for the review! I can't get over how much brighter it is than the olight x7.


----------



## seery (Apr 7, 2017)

maukka said:


> *Verdict*
> 
> the light quality leaves a lot to be desired...the beam for me is too green in the hotspot and too blue in the spill.



So far this seems to be the general consensus.

Have one on order, but will most likely cancel it based on what I've been seeing.

It seems every day I love the K60 more and more...

Great review maukka. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## cclin (Apr 7, 2017)

richbuff said:


> Thank you for your detailed and valuable review.
> 
> My guess is that tint varies with different emitter samples. I am going to guess that your sample has greener emitters than average, but it is just a guess.


MANY of the x45 owners report that x45 has green tint.................


----------



## proceed5 (Apr 8, 2017)

Thank you for the great & comprehensive review Maukka.


----------



## maukka (Apr 8, 2017)

I am fairly certain that the bundled batteries are Sony VTC6, since the internal resistance, capacity and discharge curves all match those perfectly. The batteries are also a very good match to each other.


----------



## Impossible lumens (Apr 8, 2017)

Great review. Thanks for taking the time. The beam does look off in terms of color. Looks like too much green and yellow pea soup. I notice some sellers have it listed as 13,800 lumens and others 16,500. I also notice you're tested results were closer to the 13,800 number. I wonder if there's already supposed to be a "first run" version and a "final run" version. Price seems reasonable but still, better tint would be nice.


----------



## MAD777 (Apr 8, 2017)

That's amazing that they use Sony VTC6. The highest amp and very expensive batteries!


----------



## Zak (Apr 8, 2017)

That's an impressive red/green colorblindness simulator Acebeam built, but I'm pretty sure a Meteor would be more useful. Nice batteries though.


----------



## maukka (Apr 9, 2017)

Correction: Not PWM on firefly, just some very mild pulsing at 600 hertz in the output and impossible to see with a naked eye.


----------



## KG_Tuning (Apr 11, 2017)

Impressive but I'm glad I chose the Imalent DT70, fits in my pocket and has a nicer tint. Though the X45 does look good on the 1 youtube vid posted so far.


----------



## jetslipper (Apr 13, 2017)

maukka said:


> Turbo max works with lesser batteries too. Even the lowly Panasonic NCR18650B gets it up to 12400 lumens. And since the light doesn't heat up quite so much due to the lower current, the stepdown happens a bit later than on higher current batteries.



Just to clarify, are the Sanyo and Panasonic cells used in the review unprotected? Thanks.


----------



## maukka (Apr 14, 2017)

jetslipper said:


> Just to clarify, are the Sanyo and Panasonic cells used in the review unprotected? Thanks.



Yes, they're unprotected flat tops.


----------



## Octavian (Apr 30, 2017)

Great review, thank you for nice details !

So...no "safe" constant output in the high modes, right ? Even at 4000lm we have a temperature which is uncomfortable to hold in hand after few minutes and flashlight still don't make any step down till you step down manually or risk to burn your hands... So I stick with 1500 lumens...

Acebeam make nice flashlights ( I have 2 of them) but they have some problems with thermal protection (or is intentional...? ) . This flashlight is good to keep without batteries if you have a child , and maybe in a box locked in a hidden place...like a gun, with no bullets and hidden. 
The EC60 I like (didn't like at the beginning ) , but to be in my hand, not to my wife or my child, on max output is high risk to burn your hand, because has no step down (at least me I didn't have the courage to hold till step down, is really too hot ! ) . Same with the K60. 

Because of this, in this category I prefer more the Olight X7, even if is less bright (but is more compact), it has a very good/safe thermal protection, safe to use by any member of the family.


----------



## narmattaru (Apr 30, 2017)

great review, thanx!


----------



## Capolini (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for the detailed review.

I am either missing something or the info. provided is contradictory.

In the one graph for TURBO MAX you have it @ 14,890L, then 4310[3:30 step down]

For Turbo max on the 30sec/1m/2m/5m graph you have 14890-30s/14450-1m/13000-2m/8550[5m].

How could the output be almost double[8550] after 5 minutes than it is after 3:30[4310] in your First graph that I mentioned?


----------



## Octavian (May 1, 2017)

For sure the graph 30sec/1m/2m/5m was made with fan cooled, also to Olight X7 has almost no step down after 5 min (not possible with no fan cooled ) .


----------



## MAD777 (May 1, 2017)

I'm in South Florida where it's hot all the time and any flashlight quickly steps down, just as you catch a glimpse of that gator swimming towards you!


----------



## Octavian (May 1, 2017)

Don't worry, Acebeam doesn't step down so easy, it just became HOT like crazy, and than maybe you will see a step down.


----------



## maukka (May 2, 2017)

After getting a fast photosensor with 14 ns rise time (Thorlabs DET36A/M), I measured some switching noise on low and mid in addition to firefly. The frequency is so high that there's no chance of ever seeing it, but maybe some serious slow motion cameras might be affected.

Low (109 kHz)






Mid (430 kHz)





The sensor reveals some other interesting output anomalies from various lights...


----------



## maukka (May 2, 2017)

Capolini said:


> I am either missing something or the info. provided is contradictory.
> 
> In the one graph for TURBO MAX you have it @ 14,890L, then 4310[3:30 step down]
> 
> ...



The 3:30 (4310) in the table means that the light will start stepping down at 3:30 and will (eventually) decline to 4310 lumens. At 3:30 it is still at 12800 lumens.


----------



## Capolini (May 2, 2017)

maukka said:


> The 3:30 (4310) in the table means that the light will start stepping down at 3:30 and will (eventually) decline to 4310 lumens. At 3:30 it is still at 12800 lumens.




Ok,,,thanks,,,,,,,that is a confusing way to post it! Actually it is 12800 @ 3:30 NOT 4310......4310 is the end result of the step down.

So how long does it take before it is @ 4310?


----------



## maukka (May 2, 2017)

Capolini said:


> So how long does it take before it is @ 4310?



6 minutes.


----------



## Gigaslux (May 5, 2017)

It is inconsistent. The X65 that has "only" 12000 Lm is almost the double in size of the X45 that has 16500Lm! You cannot hold the X45 when in Turbo Max for more than 1 or 2 minutes. The torch becomes so burning that you cannot even press the metal button! This would be a good 4000Lm light. Turbo and turbo max are useless and are implemented just to make this simple torch more attractive. Other contradiction: The light needs high drain batteries for better result but wants protected battery - that have usually 10A - to be safer as the cells are in series. This torch would need an internal fan like the New Olight X9 or the Powertac 10500Lm.


----------



## richbuff (May 5, 2017)

Gigaslux said:


> It is inconsistent. The X65 that has "only" 12000 Lm is almost the double in size of the X45 that has 16500Lm! You cannot hold the X45 when in Turbo Max for more than 1 or 2 minutes. The torch becomes so burning that you cannot even press the metal button! This would be a good 4000Lm light. Turbo and turbo max are useless and are implemented just to make this simple torch more attractive. Other contradiction: The light needs high drain batteries for better result but wants protected battery - that have usually 10A - to be safer as the cells are in series. This torch would need an internal fan like the New Olight X9 or the Powertac 10500Lm.


Interesting observations. 

The X45vn mod is 25,000 lumens. Twenty-five thousand L words. For how long, before depletion, melt down or uncontrolled fission? I will have to buy the Vinh mod version and find out for myself. 

*maukka*: Thank you for your detailed and valuable review.


----------



## MAD777 (May 6, 2017)

Maukka's reviews are amazing! So is this flashlight. I have one of those Vinh modded 25,000 lumen versions on its way to me now.


----------



## Hardusvd (May 9, 2017)

Really great review thanks. This flashlight is actually the 6500K version. This Flashlight using the Cree XHP70 P2 1C LED which gives you the greenish color in the hot spot and cool white color in the spill. The 5000K version does NOT show the greenish color in the hot spot and the spill is neutral white. I do have both of these torches.


----------



## maukka (May 9, 2017)

Hardusvd said:


> Really great review thanks. This flashlight is actually the 6500K version. This Flashlight using the Cree XHP70 P2 1C LED which gives you the greenish color in the hot spot and cool white color in the spill. The 5000K version does NOT show the greenish color in the hot spot and the spill is neutral white. I do have both of these torches.



Interesting and I think I have to agree that the light I tested was the cool white. It's just that the XHP70 has such a huge shift in color temperature that the hotspot measurement or 5190 K threw me off.

The color temperature of my X45 is very similar to the Olight X7 which was only available as cool white when I reviewed it. Also, the neutral white Acebeam EC50 II I reviewed earlier has a much warmer tint and less difference (it's still there) in tint between the hotspot and spill.


----------



## seery (May 9, 2017)

Hardusvd said:


> Really great review thanks. This flashlight is actually the 6500K version. This Flashlight using the Cree XHP70 P2 1C LED which gives you the greenish color in the hot spot and cool white color in the spill. The 5000K version does NOT show the greenish color in the hot spot and the spill is neutral white. I do have both of these torches.


Great to know, thanks.

Any chance for a side by side pic showing the difference?


----------



## Fusion_m8 (May 14, 2017)

Hardusvd said:


> Really great review thanks. This flashlight is actually the 6500K version. This Flashlight using the Cree XHP70 P2 1C LED which gives you the greenish color in the hot spot and cool white color in the spill. The 5000K version does NOT show the greenish color in the hot spot and the spill is neutral white. I do have both of these torches.



Would you say that the 5000K version would appear to have less output than the 6500K version?


----------



## Sen0rphil (May 22, 2017)

Just ordered the x45 in Neutral white. Will post back when it arrives.


----------



## Sen0rphil (May 26, 2017)

I received the Acebeam x45 nw this morning and have compared it to the X7. Exact same tint as the nw x7 which is about 4800k. Perfect. It outperforms it by a large margin, especially in throw.


----------



## Artivideo (Jun 5, 2017)

Can you make some comparison beam shots ? How will the X7R be compared to the X45 ?




Sen0rphil said:


> I received the Acebeam x45 nw this morning and have compared it to the X7. Exact same tint as the nw x7 which is about 4800k. Perfect. It outperforms it by a large margin, especially in throw.


----------



## Sen0rphil (Jun 8, 2017)

Artivideo said:


> Can you make some comparison beam shots ? How will the X7R be compared to the X45 ?


Look at the other x45 thread where I have posted a lot of beamshots and comparisons.


----------



## Angeloflight (Jun 14, 2017)

I have a question. What if you run turbo for ten minutes and then turn the light off but then turn it back on again. Would that reactivate the turbo?


----------



## maukka (Jun 15, 2017)

Angeloflight said:


> I have a question. What if you run turbo for ten minutes and then turn the light off but then turn it back on again. Would that reactivate the turbo?



Yes.



> On the other hand the turbo max mode works exceptionally well even when the cells are below 50 % charge. I measured only a slight difference in output compared fully charged cells at 50 % charge (14060 vs. 12950 lumens average during 3 minutes).


----------



## Angeloflight (Jun 15, 2017)

OK I have another question. I'm kinda new to all this and my X45 6500k will be here today! How Do I cool the flashlight when it gets hot? What's the best way? Thanks.


----------



## Angeloflight (Jun 16, 2017)

I have another question when I use x45 why does the lens get a little foggy, like moisture inside? is thus normal?


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jun 16, 2017)

Angeloflight said:


> I have another question when I use x45 why does the lens get a little foggy, like moisture inside? is thus normal?



It is not uncommon. And usually will go away in time. 

If your light gets too hot run it on a lower mode or shut it off.


----------



## Bdm82 (Jun 16, 2017)

Angeloflight said:


> OK I have another question. I'm kinda new to all this and my X45 6500k will be here today! How Do I cool the flashlight when it gets hot? What's the best way? Thanks.


Turn it down (Lower brightness) or turn it off, simple as that. 

The relationship between perceived brightness and heat produced is not linear. That is to say... turbo makes much more heat than high, which makes much more than medium.

Edit: just noticed noboneshotdog addressed this in the last reply to the other question. Sorry NBHD.


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jun 16, 2017)

Bdm82 said:


> Turn it down (Lower brightness) or turn it off, simple as that.
> 
> The relationship between perceived brightness and heat produced is not linear. That is to say... turbo makes much more heat than high, which makes much more than medium.
> 
> Edit: just noticed noboneshotdog addressed this in the last reply to the other question. Sorry NBHD.



Nope. All good Bdm82.


----------



## Angeloflight (Jun 16, 2017)

Toggleing through all the modes including high on 9000 lumens and turbo at 16000 lumens had the red indicator light indicateing that my batteries were low within 30 minutes or less it seemed? That's fast!!! And plus the light got real hot!! When I use a flashlight I can't help but skim through all the modes including turbo. I guess this light drains batteries fast on turbo. So IMO the flashlight has poor run times.
Another thing my light started flickering with Samsung 30 q batteries in there??? 

But the color on the 6500k was good!


----------



## Artivideo (Jun 29, 2017)

when is the X45 in the shops ?


----------



## Zak (Jun 29, 2017)

Angeloflight said:


> Toggleing through all the modes including high on 9000 lumens and turbo at 16000 lumens had the red indicator light indicateing that my batteries were low within 30 minutes or less it seemed?



With decent efficiency (100lm/W), you can make 1000 lumens for an hour with a ~10Wh 18650. That translates to 16,000 lumens from four 18650s for 15 minutes, except that both efficiency and battery capacity are reduced at that level.

In other news, a top-fuel dragster has a fuel range of just over a quarter mile.


----------



## Gary0918 (Jul 30, 2017)

can anyone recommend me some batteries for my new x45 please,very new to high powered flashlights.a link will be much appreciated. thank you


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jul 30, 2017)

Gary0918 said:


> can anyone recommend me some batteries for my new x45 please,very new to high powered flashlights.a link will be much appreciated. thank you



These are great batteries. You can get them in flat top or button top. 

I don't have this light, can someone suggest flat or button that does. 

http://www.mtnelectronics.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=785


----------



## MAD777 (Jul 30, 2017)

At the high amps of the X45, I would use Sony VTC5A. They won't overheat even with the high demand.


----------



## Gary0918 (Jul 30, 2017)

does protected/unprotected matter?


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jul 30, 2017)

Gary0918 said:


> does protected/unprotected matter?



These are the batteries that Acebeam has in thier complete package that includes batteries. So its safe to assume these will work. 

http://www.acebeam.com/imr-18650-3100mah-20a


----------



## noboneshotdog (Jul 30, 2017)

The person that did the review states that the batteries are likely button top Sony VTC6 which you can find at Mountain Electronics or any other battery retailer you prefer.


----------



## grioces (Aug 26, 2017)

Gigaslux said:


> It is inconsistent. The X65 that has "only" 12000 Lm is almost the double in size of the X45 that has 16500Lm! You cannot hold the X45 when in Turbo Max for more than 1 or 2 minutes. The torch becomes so burning that you cannot even press the metal button! This would be a good 4000Lm light. Turbo and turbo max are useless and are implemented just to make this simple torch more attractive. Other contradiction: The light needs high drain batteries for better result but wants protected battery - that have usually 10A - to be safer as the cells are in series. This torch would need an internal fan like the New Olight X9 or the Powertac 10500Lm.



Correct. It is an interesting experience to hold a light that is fast becoming molten metal and realize it is too hot to safely turn it off. All in less than a minute or so. Not useful in the real world or even much fun to play with. And too large to carry for lower output levels. I returned the one I had and won't be missing it. They could take a lesson from the folks at Noctigon imo


----------



## richbuff (Aug 26, 2017)

Gigaslux said:


> It is inconsistent. The X65 that has "only" 12000 Lm is almost the double in size of the X45 that has 16500Lm! You cannot hold the X45 when in Turbo Max for more than 1 or 2 minutes. The torch becomes so burning that you cannot even press the metal button! This would be a good 4000Lm light. Turbo and turbo max are useless and are implemented just to make this simple torch more attractive. Other contradiction: The light needs high drain batteries for better result but wants protected battery - that have usually 10A - to be safer as the cells are in series. This torch would need an internal fan like the New Olight X9 or the Powertac 10500Lm.





richbuff said:


> Interesting observations.
> 
> The X45vn mod is 25,000 lumens. Twenty-five thousand L words. For how long, before depletion, melt down or uncontrolled fission? I will have to buy the Vinh mod version and find out for myself.
> 
> *maukka*: Thank you for your detailed and valuable review.


Also, in addition to what *grioces* indicates in the post located above this post, 

I got the 25,000 lumen Vinh54 version, shortly after I posted directly after the post that I quoted, a few months ago. I love it. This item is my current Flood King. I use it every night for work purposes. Yes, I use max mode and higher modes in short burst only, and I use longer run time in medium mode or lower mode. 

I ahve several flooders, and there are newer flooders that I have not purchased yet. The X45Vinh mod is what I need and like in a flooder. I like lights that are capable of releasing the full power of the fuel supply in a brief blaze of glory. There are lights that are more powerful than the X45, but some less throw. There are lights that have some more throw, but not as many lumens. That is why I have several lights in my collection.


----------



## MAD777 (Aug 26, 2017)

I too love my Vinh modded X45vn. It's like a supernova, both bright & hot! This is what makes it fun, but, it has an all but forgotten beautiful low mode.


----------



## SonShine (Aug 27, 2017)

after reading through all of this I come away with the fact that the NW X45 is the choice if one wants a bit more pleasing light? 

Also is the build quality of the X45 close to the X7? I like that the X45 is a little less expensive than the X7 ( all up ready to use price). 

Thoughts, Ideas?

I need a good light and have been studying these lights for several months....tia!


----------



## Keitho (Aug 27, 2017)

SonShine said:


> Also is the build quality of the X45 close to the X7? I like that the X45 is a little less expensive than the X7 ( all up ready to use price).
> 
> Thoughts, Ideas?
> 
> I need a good light and have been studying these lights for several months....tia!



I don't have the x45, but my impression of my x7vn is very high quality. It is only 21,000 lumens, but I've been managing to make due...[emoji12]


----------



## SonShine (Aug 28, 2017)

Beyond the "fun with flashlights" thing... there is a serious side to this. I am in need of flashlight for hurricanes and other issues. I have 4 small Olights, but nothing in the realm of a X7 etc. After reading and reading and reading... I have narrowed it down to the Acebeam X45 or the X7. I like the X7R, but not being able to swap out the batteries in addition to the leaky charge port takes it off the list for ultimate survival tool. 

Question : Drop forged steel drops the X7 from 50 ft and freezes it etc. Does any one know if the Acebeam X45 is almost as durable?

I have been looking for links to the Acebeam X45 here but no luck. Would someone be so kind as to copy paste links so I can learn as much as possible about the X45?


----------



## richbuff (Aug 28, 2017)

SonShine said:


> Beyond the "fun with flashlights" thing... there is a serious side to this. I am in need of flashlight for hurricanes and other issues. I have 4 small Olights, but nothing in the realm of a X7 etc. After reading and reading and reading... I have narrowed it down to the Acebeam X45 or the X7. I like the X7R, but not being able to swap out the batteries in addition to the leaky charge port takes it off the list for ultimate survival tool.
> 
> Question : Drop forged steel drops the X7 from 50 ft and freezes it etc. Does any one know if the Acebeam X45 is almost as durable?
> 
> I have been looking for links to the Acebeam X45 here but no luck. Would someone be so kind as to copy paste links so I can learn as much as possible about the X45?


in addition to this topic thread that we are in now, there is this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ight-Review-(4x-XHP70-4x-18650-16-500-lumens)


----------



## stollman (Nov 22, 2017)

Batteries....I wonder if one of these would work? How many amps are the Acebeam batteries for this light?
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]https://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-tm03-18650.html

https://www.batteryjunction.com/efest-imr18650-4337.html
[/FONT]


----------



## maukka (Nov 28, 2017)

Get high current cells such as Sony VTC6, VTC5A or Samsung 30Q for the X45. Neither of those you listed is very good. You can compare batteries with HKJ's comparator. Higher voltage at high currents means lower internal resistance -> better suited for the X45.

Here's a good deal on the VTC6:
https://liionwholesale.com/collecti...at-top-wholesale-discount?variant=28023263057


----------



## vestureofblood (Apr 25, 2018)

Very good quality review here. Detailed and thorough. Thank you.


----------



## sergemcgraw83 (Jul 23, 2018)

maukka said:


> Get high current cells such as Sony VTC6, VTC5A or Samsung 30Q for the X45. Neither of those you listed is very good. You can compare batteries with HKJ's comparator. Higher voltage at high currents means lower internal resistance -> better suited for the X45.
> 
> Here's a good deal on the VTC6:
> https://liionwholesale.com/collecti...at-top-wholesale-discount?variant=28023263057



But the X45 batteries are in in serie. Should that not required protected cells?
Like theses :

https://www.illumn.com/batteries-ch...-30q-protected-high-discharge-button-top.html

Just bought a X45 70.2 version, want some spares batteries and I am confused as hell.
Help!


----------



## maukka (Jul 24, 2018)

Depends on the level of risk you’re willing to take. If you use batteries bought together and used together and never running them flat, running them in series is fine. Just take care of them and periodically check their health.


----------



## sergemcgraw83 (Jul 24, 2018)

maukka said:


> Depends on the level of risk you’re willing to take. If you use batteries bought together and used together and never running them flat, running them in series is fine. Just take care of them and periodically check their health.



Thanks! Let's say I buy the protected Q30 I linked, how would they compare to the included Acebeams ones?


----------

